# Reptile room tour



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi guys, Lol I didnt know where to post this but has anyone got any pics of their reptile rooms.?


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

If it takes off this would be a great thread - Great Idea, looking forward to seeing some great rooms:2thumb:


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Haha same!.


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

I dont have a reptile room  but this is my set up in my sittingroom. That is an oldish pic, my 2 4ft vivs have spacers between them now.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks cool.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Have a look here: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/187540-lot-hard-work-photo-heavy.html

:2thumb:


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow awsome, One day I hope to have a bigger collection than that Lol.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Joe1507 said:


> Wow awsome, One day I hope to have a bigger collection than that Lol.


:lol2: So do I . . . much bigger :whistling2:


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Lol, you should make videos of your collections on youtube  :lolsign:


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Comon guys anyone eles got pics?!


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

got some new vivs coming at weekend so watch this space


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sure!


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Bumppppppppppp


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/223188-my-new-bug-reptile-house.html

thats mine but its changed a lot in the past few weeks


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's some of my old pics...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/112178-my-reptile-room.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/134970-update-my-reptile-room-pics.html


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

NBLADE thats really really cool.


----------



## mph0809 (Dec 8, 2008)

BecciBoo said:


> Have a look here: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/187540-lot-hard-work-photo-heavy.html
> 
> :2thumb:


 


WOW ur reptile rooms amazin


----------



## mph0809 (Dec 8, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> heres mine


 
thats by far one of the best ones i've seen so far :lol2::lol2:


----------



## cokacola (Jan 11, 2007)

NBLADE, where did you get the Freedom Breeder rack from?


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

mph0809 said:


> thats by far one of the best ones i've seen so far :lol2::lol2:


 
cheers lol, its a bit more full now, and tweaked a little bit, has carpet now as well :2thumb:





cokacola said:


> NBLADE, where did you get the Freedom Breeder rack from?


 

i got it of my friend, he was selling a spare one he had


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i have 12 more vivs commign soon! so ill post it when they come!


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Heres some old photos of mine.
I'm scrapping most of the vivs to build new ones and also I'm extending the room to double the size.


----------



## tortoise_dude (Mar 9, 2006)

What do you keep in the tiny vivariums? the ones in the top right of the top photo? Just out of interest.


----------



## Willythegame (Sep 20, 2008)

BecciBoo said:


> :lol2: So do I . . . much bigger :whistling2:


wotya mean,thought you sold up?


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Willythegame said:


> wotya mean,thought you sold up?


 
I think she was just cutting down due to exams. : victory:


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

tortoise_dude said:


> What do you keep in the tiny vivariums? the ones in the top right of the top photo? Just out of interest.


 Hatchlings or if they are grown on the dividing walls can be removed to double the size.


----------



## tortoise_dude (Mar 9, 2006)

reptiles-ink said:


> Hatchlings or if they are grown on the dividing walls can be removed to double the size.


Do snakes like to be kept in small enclosures then? Sorry, I haven't the first clue about snakes, they are beautiful creatures but I've never kept them myself and I am unlikely to whilst living under this roof- sister has a major phobia of them and mum wouldn't let me keep dead mice in the house LOL


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Its probably baby snakes.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

tortoise_dude said:


> Do snakes like to be kept in small enclosures then? Sorry, I haven't the first clue about snakes, they are beautiful creatures but I've never kept them myself and I am unlikely to whilst living under this roof- sister has a major phobia of them and mum wouldn't let me keep dead mice in the house LOL


 Yes they feel safe and are more likely to have a positive feeding responce.


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

These are oldish pics of my rep room and there have been a few changes since. The exo terras on the vey right of the 1st pic are now on shelves in the space where the RUBs are stacked in the 2nd pic and where they were is now a hatchling rack as seen in the 3rd pic


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

looking good. i love these photos they are always very interesting


----------

